# gunnedah flood



## kel (Nov 29, 2008)

heres some pics of some skinks my kids pulled out of the river today, we released them in our garden, most were still in the water when the kids caught them, ive added a pic of a snake that was dead on the road too he had been eating a bluey, im not real sure what breed it is had a yellowish belly, he looks black in the pic but looked browner in the flesh would it just be a dark, brown snake any ideas? there was frogs galore too but i didnt get any pics of them, theres one pic of the river too and is up heaps since then its not going to peak till around 10 -11 in the morn


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 29, 2008)

Cool photos, I passed through Gunnedah last summer and there were lots of frogs about. The Namoi river certainly wasn't that flooded when we were there! Interesting photo of the snake + bluey - not sure what species it would be though.

One of the common frogs we got around the area was Sudell's Frog (Neobatrachus sudelli) 






and the more colourfully patterned Rough Frog (Cyclorana verrucosa)


----------



## kel (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah thats the frogs that were coming out of the river, cute little guys, we also have a huge gtf population here


----------



## Slytherin (Nov 29, 2008)

Good on the kids for rescuing the skinks.

Crazy weather we are having around Australia, some are flooded out and others, like us in SA are still gripped by a drought...crazy.


----------



## KaaTom (Nov 30, 2008)

Apparently the weather is going to be like this until March next year.... Bring it on- without the major damage to everyone of course...

My ex is living in Gunnedah, wonder how he faired up?


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 30, 2008)

kel said:


> yeah thats the frogs that were coming out of the river, cute little guys, we also have a huge gtf population here


 
Yeah we got quite a few Green Tree Frog's in Gunnedah as well. Might have to head back there in the next few weeks and do some tadpoling, haven't managed to photograph the tadpoles of Neo. sudelli or C. verrucosa yet.


----------

